# Smiley face clear blue?? When do we dtd :) x



## Apple111

Hi ladies just a quick question. I've started using clear blue ovulation yesterday.we are 3rd cycle since mc in march:( yesterday was cd14 and I got smiley face yesterday and today on test. I read that it picks up LH levels for 2 days before ovulation.. We dtd saturday yesterday and today. My fertility monitor says I'm due to ovulate on Friday. I'm worried we have not done enough because we might not get chance again. Does smiley face just show b4 ovulation or during as well. Not sure if fertility monitor on my IPhone is wrong.. Sorry for rant good luck ladies :)


----------



## lch28

it depends. i got a +opk 1 day before i ovulated. i would try to bd for the next 3 days also


----------



## korink26

I got it usually the day before and day of OV (evrrybodys surges are diff though-but that was my experience). Trust those OPKs they were NEVER wrong for me and I was TTC for 16 months! So bd bd bd!! :)


----------



## fletch_W

i got my + opk smiley face last friday and saturday so we dtd weds, fri, sat and sun. hub went on a fishing trip on monday so fxd it was enough. it was my first time using them too. not quite sure when i ovulated but by monday i had no cervical mucus. 

sorry for you loss hunny, i had an mc in march too. hope we get our sticky beans soon. big hugsx


----------



## BayBeeEm

When I used (and got pregnant) we did it the first night of it, the day after, skipped a day and the day after. Bare in mind, the spermmen and spermmettes have can live for 3 - 5 days in our bodies. So I'm sure you're covered. Best of luck and I hope you get that BFP!!!!


----------



## Apple111

Thank u all for replies baby dust to all x


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ive used them all 3 times ive been pregnant happended very quickly w then good choice lol

All i remember is this time...

We had sex on a thursday night. Happen to get the smiley friday...wasnt expecting it...and we did it friday morning and fri night. Thats it....in my experience more important to get ot in before o!! Xo


----------

